
Tickbox Must Remove Pirate Streaming Addons from Sold Devices - jakobdabo
https://torrentfreak.com/tickbox-remove-pirate-streaming-addons-180214/
======
djsumdog
Sets a pretty dangerous prescient of a court mandating a software update, an
update that will erase your data, and forcing that update upon users.

I personally stopped buying pre-built boxes preferring to build and run my
own, but the average user doesn't have this knowledge or the technical
capabilities.

Can a court order force a Linux distribution to, not only remove packages from
their repo, but force machines with those packages installed to install them?

I mean this is just going to lead more people to turn off auto-updates,
leading to bigger security problems.

